

Show HN: ShouldInvent - weekend project for idea aggregation based on Twitter - chrishan

http://shouldinvent.hanxiaogang.com/<p>The app is inspired by @sivers -
"Entrepreneurs, need inspiration for what to invent? Try this: http://search.twitter.com/search?q=%22should+invent%22"<p>The basic idea is to collect inspirations using collective intelligence on twitter. It searches Twitter with keywords "should invent", identifies things that are expected to be "invented" and automatically classifies these things.<p>Any feedback to improve the application are welcomed and appreciated. Thanks.
======
chrishan
clickable <http://shouldinvent.hanxiaogang.com/>

More detailed explanation <http://blog.hanxiaogang.com/?p=38>

